
Americans Have Shifted Dramatically on What Values Matter Most - chkaloon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/americans-have-shifted-dramatically-on-what-values-matter-most-11566738001?mod=rsswn
======
chkaloon
Not completely clear how the surveys were done 20 years apart, but the a
better way to compare is to survey values every 20 years, and compare
generations when they are the same age. Comparing 20yos and 50yos values could
include a large age effect and not a true change in values over time.

